
Can employers require fundraising as part of an application process? - DanBC
https://www.reddit.com/r/LegalAdviceUK/comments/bp1t84/can_employers_require_fundraising_as_part_of_an/
======
DanBC
> They've been advertising for full-time jobs and as part of the application
> process, are requiring candidates to raise funds and get signups. Assessment
> for the roles will take into account these candidates' success in raising
> money. The founders recently confirmed to me that they don't actually have
> the funds to pay for these employees: those will be raised by the candidates
> themselves during the recruitment process.

A baffling choice by these founders.

